# April Fools Day on my clan website.



## mygoditsraining (Apr 2, 2010)

This message appeared on my Xbox 360 clan website yesterday;

_Had this message sent  this morning from Official BC2 

"We would like to apologise for the delays in updating the stats on BC2,  due to a glitch some players have been using to rank up we have had to  put all XP on hold with a view to one final reset, this will show anyone  who has used the glitch.

We appreciate taking everyone back down to rank zero is excessive but we  need to remove all glitches and apologise once more for the  inconvenience and thank all the honest players who havent cheated up the  ranks.

This will only affect Xbox 360 and PS3 gamers as the glitch doesnt work  on PC.

Once the knife glitch cheats have been identified we will be working  with Microsoft on banning these players from our servers

Thanks to the BC2 community again and keep an eye on the VIP lists and  updates for an exciting announcement soon!"_

Obvious April Fool's was obvious, I thought, but one of the members got so annoyed by just the idea of a points reset that he's gone and traded in his copy of Bad Company 2.

Epic fail.

Anyone else have any decent gaming ones?


----------

